# If You Finished Death Note...



## Alpha_Wolph (Sep 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UuygxrdTxU

You can thank me later.
(WARNING: SPOILERS)


----------



## Alpha_Wolph (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh, if that wasn't enough here's a sequel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaoZZzCp4as


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 9, 2014)

Lol, that was weird as hell


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 9, 2014)

WHat is even happening...


----------



## Alpha_Wolph (Sep 9, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> WHat is even happening...


The dark part of the internet


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 9, 2014)

Why are you posting videos that were made six years ago?


----------

